# Stage 3+, What are my options.



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

AR drivers,
What do you guys think? What would you prefer K04's or Garret turbo's. After checking out the Tial kit from 034motorsport..I'm in love with that! I just don't see why anyone would go the KKK route. Would anyone care to comment on this?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Stage 3+, What are my options. (DGOMDK)*

wish i had experience or knowledge on any of those topics.... unfortunately my tranny can't even handle the K03's (although i have an automatic), so turbo upgrades will never be on my radar


----------

